# 5x112 -----> 5x115 possible with wobble bolts??



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just wondering if this is possible?? I know its possible to go from 5x112 to 5x114.3 with wobble bolts but im interested in finding out with its possible to go just a little bit farther so i can run the wheels i wanna get 

Pics of that car in question


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

5x115????? wtf never seen that bolt pattern 

it should work but im not 100% sure i think the limit is 3mm which this is


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah its a really dumb bolt pattern and not too common i guess. they are oem wheels off of another vehicle that i have seen anyone else run yet so im gunna give it a shot


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nope, they won't work. Wobble bolts only accommodate a difference of 2mm.


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Nope, they won't work. Wobble bolts only accommodate a difference of 2mm.


 :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

alright thanks for the imput... time to move on to the next set of wheels haha


----------

